# Samba 3.0 Insatllation



## supersorc (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich bin leider noch ein linux neuling, ich habe seit ca. 1 monat mandrake 9.1 und wollte mir jetzt die aktuelle version samba 3.0 installieren.
Nach dem dowload habe ich alles entpackt, danach als root-user config aufgerufen, hat auch alles ohne fehlermeldung geklappt und dann make install ausgeführt, auch dies lief ohne fehlermeldungen ab, allerdings wird mir bei LinNeighborhood immer noch "samba server 2.2.7a" angezeigt.
Kann mir einer sagen was ich falsch mache oder was ich noch ausführen muss ?
Für einen tip wäre ich sehr dankbar !

Gruß christian


----------



## won_gak (19. Oktober 2003)

Hast du den daemon schon neugestartet?

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es bei mandrake aussieht, aber hast du auch bei der Kompilierung bei --prefix= das richtige Verzeichnis angegeben?


----------



## supersorc (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
welchen daemon ?
bei kompilieren habe ich kein prefix bzw. verzeichnis angegeben, welches sollte man denn da angeben ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## won_gak (19. Oktober 2003)

Naja, der Samba Server sollte ja ein daemon sein, obwohl ich mit Samba null Erfahrung habe. Den daemon musst du neu starten.

Ich weiß nicht in welchem Verzeichnis Samba bei Mandrake residiert. Da musst du mal googlen ("Samba 3.0 mandrake howto"), oder warten bis sich jemand mit mehr Erfahrung hier meldet.


----------

